# Blank mind recovery?



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

This is for all the people that have recovered.when yall had dp did yall have blank mind as well?and if yes did yall recover from that?did u actually start having thoughts and ideas flowing through your head again?


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Lostsoul26 said:


> This is for all the people that have recovered.when yall had dp did yall have blank mind as well?


* yes *



> and if yes did yall recover from that?did u actually start having thoughts and ideas flowing through your head again?


* yes *

One thing that helped me was to remind myself that I was able to think, even if my mind felt blank. Just like this post. Even if it was a struggle to make it (not saying it was or wasn't, just using it as an example), you were able to make it, which requires you to be able to think and have thoughts (you must have had the thought that you wanted to make this post).


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

My mind feels blank 24/7 and if I do have thoughts its like someone saying half or even a quarter of a sentence n just stopping.and normally I will forget what I just thought about.its like my head is hollow and who I feel like im just a pair of eyes looking around......
Do you feel like your thoughts just flow through now all day?


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes. I feel like I think like I did before DP.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

How did your blank mind start?do you ever still have spacey moments were your like were did my mind just go? Sorry for all the questions I just feel so helpless like this


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Lostsoul26 said:


> How did your blank mind start?do you ever still have spacey moments were your like were did my mind just go? Sorry for all the questions I just feel so helpless like this


I honestly don't remember at this very moment how it started (its pretty late at night/early morning where I am and I'm a little foggy headed). I just remember this incredible pressure in my head and feeling like I couldn't think. Walking down the lanes at the store because I couldn't remember why I was there. Having outbursts towards my mother because it wasn't just casual forgetting here and there, I COULD NOT THINK. It all culminated into me believing I had a brain tumor and having a head scan at the ER and even when that came back normal, I wasn't truly convinced there wasn't something medically wrong with me instead of mentally (I know now that was just my anxiety manifesting as health anxiety).

I do still have my moments. Sometimes I walk into a room and forget why I went there or I forget what I was saying in the middle of saying it, but that's pretty normal for me. I've always been easily distracted. I however don't really have what you think of as blank mind in terms of DP anymore.


----------



## andcrew (Dec 8, 2016)

Mydp, what did you do to recover from the blank mind?


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

andcrew said:


> Mydp, what did you do to recover from the blank mind?


Medication worked/works for me. I take a low dose SSRI and low dose antipsychotic combo.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

There's one member who seems very panicky and has been complaining of blank mind for many months. For most of us, though, it's transient. Try being invested in some things that are undeniably important, like a community project or beneficial friendship, and focus on those things when your mind goes blank.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

My problem is either blank mind or a mind that's "stuck" in this endless moment and feels like I'm going nuts. Sometimes if I see a person walking towards me, or if I'm home with my dad, my mind gets stuck on him or the random person on the street. Almost (if not completely) in a paranoid, fight or flight kind of way. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

Mydp said:


> I COULD NOT THINK. It all culminated into me believing I had a brain tumor and having a head scan


The paradox of DP. Not being able to think and still think



Lostsoul26 said:


> do you ever still have spacey moments were your like were did my mind just go?


Very inteligent thing to say, described exactly how I feel at times


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

Hello?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Surfer Rosa, did you mean me?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

mezona said:


> Surfer Rosa, did you mean me?


Lol yes. How are you?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Ummm, same unfortunately ... How are you?


----------



## Morgie (Dec 20, 2016)

I am having the exact same thing. It's like I feel mentally disabled no joke. That's when I begin to freak out but this is my only second week on sertraline and I'm feeling way better. My vision has gotten better to as I had dark, dream like vision. Scared me shitless. I just try to relax as much as possible because I feel so much better. Also is it normal to have constant head pressure??!


----------

